# Bonfire night



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Remember remember the 5th of November.

Do remember to make sure your pets are indoors and smothered with kindness and love. The noises are bound to upset them, so quiet soothing words will make a difference.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...irms-command-control-networks-terrorists.html

tony


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank God they dont have that here is La Belle France (Jolie hates any loud noises)Its terrible on Bastille day,every town or commune have massive displays


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Everyone needs to be aware and carefull with animals and children.
Jo
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...pital-Halloween-costume-set-alight-party.html


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Daffy, maybe not Nov 5, but seem to make up for it every month or so and Bastille night is a right bluddy pain

tony


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

daffodil said:


> Thank God they dont have that here is La Belle France (Jolie hates any loud noises)Its terrible on Bastille day,every town or commune have massive displays


We were in France for Bastille Day and ran for cover to a campsite at Neufchatel en Bray.

The whole thing turned out to be a bit of a damp squib.

Very few fireworks a short display in the town across the field.

The dog sat up at the window enjoying the bangs and flashes!

She enjoys thunder and lightening too :roll:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Almost every night is bonfire night here
March 1 St to 29 th fallas

Plus every wedding/ funeral / party


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Tell us about it, driving Beano crackers here. Glad when it's over !


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just be grateful you are not down here in the town of Lewes in East Sussex, it has the biggest bonfire parade and fireworks in the UK, maybe Europe.
But should you find yourselves down that way it is a do not miss event. The town is virtually closed to traffic, diversions are long winded as well.
Oh yes the crowd is estimated to be over 30,000 this year.

cabby


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Cabby,

I know, my son is down there on St John's ambulance duty, he tells me it is pretty mad stuff and not simply a display of rockets and catherine wheels, In fact he says it's the most dangerous event they deal with.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That just about sums it up. but it is something
to experience even if only once.

caby


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-29921797


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Our two labs are sat watching out the window big smiles on there faces
our daughters two staffies are trying to burrow under the settee


Takes all sorts


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow couldn't care less

Still prefers a dog or two on the TV  

Aldra


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Ours are the same...dogs on TV are far more interesting. 
They dont bat an eyelid at fireworks...and here any old fete will do ! Middle of no where and then all hell breaks loose. So we are lucky they just watch with us.
There are a million and one other things that will have them scrabbling and shrieking like idiots though  

Hope all your furries get through fine.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Nearly 10pm and fireworks going off all around our house. Two dogs, one cat and two muscovy ducks all asleep, none stirring, not bothered.

Fast forward twelve hours - 10am tomorrow morning - postman arrives - and all bloody hell will break loose!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We used to get away somewhere quiet in the van for a quiet life. One of the Whippets does not like fireworks. The young Jack Russell we have just got is as bad as him, so it has been a bad night and the idiots are still going strong around here. Small children are going to be tired at School tomorrow.

The trouble with a midweek Nov. 5th is that it is noisy every night leading up to the 5th.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Prevention is better than cure with dogs and fireworks. I sent the breeder of my puppy a cd containing all the noises my pup might meet during her life. It contains fireworks, gunshots, lorries reversing, children screaming etc. She played it a low volume at first, gradually increasing until it was quite loud. The puppies were safe with their mother, who didn't react, and so accepted the noises as "normal".

It can help older dogs become desensitised to noises if the cd is played at such a low level that the dog does not react and then gradually increasing the noise level over weeks and months, moving the source of the noise around the house.

Things like Thunder Shirts, Adaptil, Sculcap and Valerian are also useful to help the dog stay calm.

Anxious dogs cannot learn (that fireworks are ok) because the fight/flight instinct prevents it. They are programmed to fight or run and so no learning can take place. That is why it is so important for the desensitisation to take place during the closed season for fireworks - if there is such a thing!

Having done all that work with my pup she developed a fear of the smoke alarm which is now triggered by the smell of burning! Says a lot for my cooking skills that she now starts to react when I turn on the oven!!!
All our own fault because we ran around dementedly flapping tea towels at the smoke alarm when it went off. She read this as our fear reaction and bingo she is now fearful herself


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Both our dogs do not like fireworks,I let them out several times yesterday evening only for a large firework to go off sending them scurrying back into the house.The firework season seems to get longer every year.
Our last dog was a miniature schnauzer and was totally different,he used to go to bonfire parties,firework displays and never bat an eye,he actually enjoyed the fireworks.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The Whippet we have bother with mainly reacts to the rockets that make a 'screaming' sound and the loud bangs that rattle the windows. It does make him very edgy after hearing a few of them and then he reacts to most of the others as well  He is fine with shotguns and other loud noises.

Sounds like you will have to make more Salads Pat. :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Where's 'Elf & Safety:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nglish-town-s-bonfire-night-celebrations.html

tony


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

747 said:


> The Whippet we have bother with mainly reacts to the rockets that make a 'screaming' sound and the loud bangs that rattle the windows. It does make him very edgy after hearing a few of them and then he reacts to most of the others as well  He is fine with shotguns and other loud noises.
> 
> Sounds like you will have to make more Salads Pat. :lol:


Suits me fine  My old auntie used to shop at the local market and then make up seven salads to store in the fridge for her tea every night


----------

